# my New Cage Issues...advice needed



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

i spent over 100$ nd two hours gettin my girls a new cage. and they love it, but the troublemaker(and route to all my stress), marie, slips right out. i'm gonna try to train he but she is a rebel

so now i have to cover it with cloth wire...i've done it before, but the edges were jadged and it would cut me.

how can i keep her in besides the wire. iff no other way, how do i cover it.

here pics of it.

p.s. im makin them homemade hammocks so soon itll be more colorful.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are the girls young? They may grow to be big enough. In the meantime, perhaps hardware cloth? Bend it backwards and secure with zipties?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

i guess i have to do hardware cloth. yeah, they are young. i had them in a small cage and te outgrew that/...but are still too small for this one.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I read that someone used screen mesh on their ferret nation. She put grommets on the edges and secured with zip ties. This seems a lot more safe on your hands than hardware cloth.

Get some THICK leather gloves if you go with hardware cloth. That should help your hands.


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

That is a very nice cage! were is it from? Is it a martins?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

yep, the Marins 3 story. retail price is about 160, varyin a little.

i got it for $88 =]


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

watch with the wire mesh screen stuff if you use that the girls will chew right through it I tried it once


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

they dont seem to chew their cage now so i doubt they would. then again, they'd do anything to make their mommy upset. its a expression of love.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

Try plastic gutter mess with zip ties
you can cut it off later and it won't scratch you
or the rats


----------

